# How do remote billers get paid?



## sheshe58@gmail.com (Sep 9, 2015)

HI everyone,

I am just starting out as a coder and have a job lined up with a billing co. to do surgical coding only right now.  How do remote billers get paid?  By the hour, by the claim, a retainer?? Please let me hear from you as I am not sure how this works.  Thanks everyone


----------



## gr8gal61 (Sep 10, 2015)

If varied depending on the company you work for. There are contracted employees that are paid hourly, by the chart and or you can be hired as an employee? I, personally work for an excellent company, remotely with a full blown benefits package, they provide the equipment and training and I am paid hourly along with several bonus packages. So it is dependent upon who you choose to work for. I'll send you a PM for a great place on certified coders & good luck in your venture.


----------



## gherren (Sep 10, 2015)

Do you mind sending me a PM as well on a great place.

Thank you


----------



## rschmautz (Sep 11, 2015)

I would love the information as well. Thank you!


----------



## Jennifer Burlingame (Sep 11, 2015)

*Me too!*

If you could PM me as well, I would really appreciate that!!


----------



## kjdallas (Sep 11, 2015)

Yes, please, I would love to work from home


----------



## dbrehmer (Sep 13, 2015)

I would love the information as well, thanks for sharing!


----------



## FDRAPER (Sep 13, 2015)

*Need advice on remote coding as well*

I have seven years experience in e/m & radiology coding. I'm finding it increasing difficulty to find a place that is okay with & understands that there may be occasion doctors appointments(even if you make up time/work) & offer to work OT. I've got to find a better solution, since I have a family that would like to see me from time to time.
I see you were inundated with requests for your employer, but if you have room for one more I'd be very appreciative. Even advice on who are reputable remote companies & who are not.


----------



## chmac (Sep 15, 2015)

Hello, this interests me very much too if you don't mind sharing once again!


----------



## Kar116 (Sep 16, 2015)

Yes, I would love some information as well if you don't mind PMing me.  I currently work from home as a medical biller finishing up accounts receivable since my employer closed her practice.  Thank you!


----------



## Connor.clarissa (Sep 18, 2015)

Very interseted. Please let me know which company you work for. You can also email me at clarissac.1727@gmail.com. Ive coded for 3 yrs on and off and have my CPC. Would love to know more on remote coding.


----------



## AKAJBART (Sep 18, 2015)

*Remote Coding Company*

Aviacode.com

This is an excellent Coding company that hires remote coders.  You are your own boss.  Of course you have a certain number of charts that are required, and it's also required to be a TEAM player in making sure that charges are kept caught up and coded in a timely manner.  But you can set your own hours and code in your pajama's if you wish.  Take time off when you need to, and set your own schedule.  

We're currently looking for STRONG E/M coders for Radiation Oncology and Pediatric (Oncology, Hospitalist & Nephrology) Coders.  We're currently hiring FT & PT Coders.  

Please send me your resume' - 
Kristi.Bartkowiak@contractors.Aviacode.com


----------



## SHOLLAND12 (Sep 20, 2015)

I would love some information as well please.  I am currently looking to work remotely.  Thank you!


----------



## CodingKing (Sep 20, 2015)

For those who do remote coding, is there ever an issue of taking a working vacation? Say VPN in from Hong Kong for a month? My hobby is international travel, well travel in general. I like to visit a few new countries a year but don't always have enough vacation days.


----------



## nkawtgn (Sep 21, 2015)

I too work from home for a national coding company and they pay by report. Some companies do pay by the hour. It all really depends on the company.  I love love working from home. 

Good luck ladies,.

steph


----------

